# Escape from the Planet of the Apes



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I started a thread over in the Science Fiction Modeling board... but since I am working on the diorama base I thought I would put it up here as well. I am finally building one of my own kits... the spceship from Escape from the planet of the Apes. I am doing full surface decal for the ship, and then weathering and beating up the parts on top of that to get the look seen in the film. I am also working on a neat little base with partial beach scene diorama. This is my first time working with the artificial water... ocean waves are much harder than I thought... but I am thrilled with the results I am getting. (Woodland Scenics Realistic Water and Water Effects) Thanks for looking!

Drew Huffman
Crow's Nest Models


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great, so far! :thumbsup:

I like the beach mini-dio idea. 

I would have never thought to do the weathering with decals on that ship. Looking forward to seeing out that turns out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice diorama idea and your water looks perfect!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for looking! I'll make the decal available for free to anyone who wants to print a set for themselves. I think it will make an awesome foundation upon which to do traditional weathering... all by itself it would lack the complexity in shine/dull and surface roughness. Here's a look at the first pass decal... actual art is 600 dpi making it about 7000 pixels wide. I'll post it when it is finished.

I finally got around to making nice bases with proper mounting for the lighting switches for the build ups that Lou Dalmaso did for me to use at trade shows... and the Escape base I came up with inspired me to create the mini-diorama base you see in development here. I'm thinking about making the white oval disks as Dark Grey carpet, and adding a rope line around the perimeter as though they were on display at the National Air and Space museum.


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

All you need now is a 1/48 scale frogman sitting on top, straddling the vane between the windows and two others just standing there. 

Looking great. Can't wait to see the finished dio. Hope you're feeling better.

Fernando


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really like the water effects on the base, on top of everything else.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I got home from Heart Surgery last night. It was successful, but I feel like I got run over by a car. It may be a few weeks before I make any more progress on this build... but I am super excited about it. Right now I need to just relax and recover.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Places hand on Drew's forehead* _*Heal!*_


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks, Marjoe! I feel a little better each day. I found a moment to soak the resin parts in preparation for starting painting! Two complete Escape Icarus kits... the last two in my own stash. I'm dyin' to see how these decals work out!

I'll be wondering if JohnP gets the reference...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I.... must be really slow this month. I'm lost.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Marjoe Gortner was a semi-famous teenage evangelist and faith healer in the 1960's who became an actor in the 1970's. Hence Drewid's reply to your "Heal!"


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ya just gotta love the boards... tell a joke and a few weeks later someone gets it! I specialize in really awful jokes... Thanks for the clarification, Owen... and thanks for the healing Mister P!

Quick update... a series of missteps on the full surface decals... waiting for the third version to dry.


----------

